# Can any of you identify this plant?



## DiaperRiot (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't do a lot of landscaping. But one of my customers asked about this flower. I said I'd have to research it. Can any of you identify this flower?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

try celosia plumosa, flame flower

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celosia_argentea


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> try celosia plumosa, flame flower
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celosia_argentea



I was gonna say cockscomb, but the foliage didn't look right.


----------



## DiaperRiot (Sep 27, 2017)

MarkJames said:


> try celosia plumosa, flame flower
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celosia_argentea


bummer. it's only an annual. cool looking flower.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My wife likes them. We can't get them to last for the season. Get about 1/2 season out of them then they croak.


----------



## georgem (Oct 1, 2017)

*this is a nice garden plant*

here is a good perennial ..................... can't get the picture up?

https://www.google.com/search?q=ast...AhWJOCYKHfyGDjwQ9QEIMDAD#imgrc=GMUZUVAIygCanM[


----------



## DiaperRiot (Sep 27, 2017)

georgem said:


> here is a good perennial ..................... can't get the picture up?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ast...AhWJOCYKHfyGDjwQ9QEIMDAD#imgrc=GMUZUVAIygCanM[



Excellent. Hopefully they come in a different color though :laughing:


----------



## georgem (Oct 1, 2017)

*Astible colors*

They come in red, white, and various shades of purple. They grow from bulbs. :thumbsup:


----------

